# Brixton BookJam  at Hootananny, Brixton



## TopCat (Nov 24, 2017)

The next Brixton BookJam will be at 8pm on Monday 4th December 2017 at our regular venue The Hootananny, Brixton.

Doors open at 7.30pm, and we’ll be hearing from Martin Millar, Damon Wakes, Mark Bowsher, Stefan Clarke, Zelda Rhiando, John Michael O’Sullivan, James Benmore, Sophie Sparham, Jon Newman, Nick Cox and Sarah Jane Stratford, along with music from Suzanna van Moyland and Roman Gomez, and interval DJ Li'l Pharma.

I will be compere! 

Its a great event that works really well in the Hoot. 

More to follow!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 25, 2017)

...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2017)

mc TopCat


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2017)

Buzzed! 
Brixton Bookjam returns for another night of literary enlightenment at Hootananny, Mon 4th Dec – admission free


----------



## TopCat (Dec 3, 2017)

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm gutted to have missed this. For God sakes, please at all costs post up the next one


----------



## madolesance (Feb 19, 2018)

Next Brixton BookJam is happening on the 5th March at the Hootananny.
Details here- Brixton BookJam


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Next Brixton BookJam is happening on the 5th March at the Hootananny.
> Details here- Brixton BookJam


Buzzed! 
Brixton Bookjam offers another night of literary enlightenment at Hootananny, Mon 5th March – admission free


----------



## madolesance (Feb 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Buzzed!
> Brixton Bookjam offers another night of literary enlightenment at Hootananny, Mon 5th March – admission free



Any chance you could change the thread date please?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 22, 2018)

It's a wonderful way to spend an evening!


----------



## madolesance (Mar 4, 2018)

This is tomorrow- Brixton BookJam for anyone in 2 minds about what to do on a Monday night in Brixton.


----------



## tim (Mar 6, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's a wonderful way to spend an evening!



Yes and cheap readings, a drink and a book and change from £10. Noo Saro Wiva came across as an interesting contemporary travel writer and I enjoyed Julia Bell's poems on growing  up in the seventies.

Tony White was a bit too dramatic for me, and Ivy Ngeow still needs to perfect her Scottish accent.


----------

